# Going away lists



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

So In december for new year I'm going away with family and Holly is coming with me! - its only an hour and half drive so its fine, and we've done it before no problem. 

Because its going to be so hectic I have made a list of things for me and Holly and things to remind others so nothing important is forgotten!

Holly's list of things I need to bring for her is massive! Its actually the longest list!!
Its funny because its even longer than the dogs! And mine! My mum cant believe it but I can lol.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

I know! I once had to take Igor with me for a night since I was forced to sleep over at my cousins place, so Igor had to come with. They couldn’t believe how many things I was taking for just one night!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well at least I'm going away for a week to make up the huge list haha.


----------

